# 4" Gibbus Piranha, 40 Gallon Planted Breeder Tank



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

I have finally been able to get back into the hobby. Stable job and living situation etc. It's amazing how much you can miss this hobby. Anywho, here are some pics. I plan on updating this thread once I get a background for it. enjoy


----------



## thuglife (Jul 6, 2003)

Nice


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Tank is coming along, all the time I am looking at the pics wondering where your gibbus is hiding, lol. There he is!!!


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

ksls said:


> Tank is coming along, all the time I am looking at the pics wondering where your gibbus is hiding, lol. There he is!!!


ya lol, for some reason he loves that cave, go figure, a juvi p sitting in the darkest spot of the tank waiting to ambush


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

another pic of this little guy


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

That's a bad ass gibbus !


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice setup


----------

